# Where would you live on Ëa?



## fëanáro (Jan 27, 2002)

I´d live on Valinor


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2002)

I picked Numenor because although it'd be neat to be around the Valar once in a while, I'd rather live with human beings...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *I picked Numenor because although it'd be neat to be around the Valar once in a while, I'd rather live with human beings... *




I would live in Valinor cause of the longing zsight of the valar and their beautiful land!


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 28, 2002)

My fate is that of humanity whether I will it so or otherwise. I would live amongst my own people.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 28, 2002)

I would live in Gondolin in Beleriand. 
It would be greayt to live in a hidden city surrounded by elves.


----------



## Aratfëawen (Feb 8, 2002)

Middle-Earth! So nice and cozy.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 8, 2002)

Numenor


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 8, 2002)

gondoln


turgons fountains


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 8, 2002)

Gondolin






Turgons fountains.


----------



## Merry (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *I would live in Gondolin in Beleriand.
> It would be greayt to live in a hidden city surrounded by elves. *



That is almost word for word what I was going to say! Great answer Mormegil!


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 10, 2002)

I would of course choose Valinor...where else?


----------



## tasar (Mar 11, 2002)

I go for Middle-Earth. More homey


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 11, 2002)

Middle-Earth (Hobbiton seems like a nice quite place to settle)
Valinor maybe after about 200 years of ME
Numenor very wet
Beleriand very wet


----------



## Hama (Mar 11, 2002)

Places I would want to live:
1) Gondolin
2) Lothlorien
3) Lake-town 
4) Anywhere in Numenor
5) Tirion
6) Rivendell
7) Moria 
8) Hobbiton
9) Doriath
10) Falas

On the whole, however, I would prefer Valinor. Ooh, it's such a hard choice. I love all those places for very different reasons, so I can't compare them. I guess my vote would be for Valinor, but that doesnt mean the others are worse in my opinion.


----------



## Turgon (Mar 11, 2002)

Go Gondolin!

Anyone planning a visit be sure to bring some cookies!!!


----------



## tasar (Mar 11, 2002)

But what about forests of Neldoreth


----------

